# Just in case no one has seent this!



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy the steak!


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

holy crap.. that would scare me pretty damn bad if i was swimming in a river and i saw that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, non-p scientific getting some serious activity lately! Here's the pic.

Also, this paragraph is of interest:

The Mekong giant catfish is Southeast Asia's largest and rarest fish and the focus of Dr. Hogan's project along with about two-dozen other species around the world such as the giant freshwater stingray, the infamous dog-eating catfish, the dinosaur-like arapaima, and the Chinese paddlefish - all of which remain contenders for the title of the world's largest fish. Long shots for the title include caviar-producing sturgeon, goliath Amazon catfish, giant lungfish, razor-toothed gars, massive cods, and Mongolian salmon.

Quite a list of contenders there!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

When I was in Vietnam (war), I heard of these catfish. The natives there feared them and some said they ate children.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

do you think the flesh of such an old fish would taste good?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> do you think the flesh of such an old fish would taste good?
> [snapback]1118704[/snapback]​


Where the hell have you been?!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i check this forum daily, i just dont feel inclined to post 9 times out of 10...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i check this forum daily, i just dont feel inclined to post 9 times out of 10...
> [snapback]1119776[/snapback]​


I figured, just messing with you.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

hard to believe but more than 1 million tonnes of fish is taken / harvested from the Mekong system every year for food - quite incredible -

I was working on a project in Cambodia - the research team, during a 2 year study didn't see a single Pangasianodon gigas - apparently they have become increasingly rare - hmmm haven't most of the worlds largest fish species???

carl


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They certainly are not the sizes once seen 60 or so years ago. Most unfortunate with the overfishing.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

i spent about three years in southeast asia and i've seen the damage over fishing has done. i lived by "buhi" lake, home of the world's smallest commercially harvested fish - "sinarapan" (Mistichthys luzonensis). On a study about the lake local fishermen used to haul in boat loads of these fishes, now they'd only get buckets full of them. it's sad because those fish put that little town on the map.









Sinarapan looks like rice in water when you see them for sale by the buckets.









Pandaka Pygmaea i think is the world's smallest fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Overfishing is such a common thing. Management of fisheries really needs to catch up in all parts of the world (the US too), before things get even worse.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

they say "guiness has them listed as the largest freshwater fish in the world", mekong catfish get like 9', and arapamia gigas gets 15'.............


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

That thing can't possibly taste good, probably just mush. But Jesus those thing get huge. I can' imagine swimming and seeing that thing underwater or feeling it latch on to my leg and making me his bitch. Thanks for posting this monster! I used to handfish them in KS but not on that scale!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I used to handfish them in KS but not on that scale!!!
> [snapback]1122206[/snapback]​


you handfished mekong catfish in kansas


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think he means bullhead catfish. I believe that practice is illegal or should be.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol my bad, yes not those dudes but, you average bulls lol.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I hope the protection program is successful with that species


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

why does china have hardore shi* there all the time and know a giant catfish


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> why does china have hardore shi* there all the time and know a giant catfish


lol..china always does have reecord breakin stuff goin on


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Those fish are commomly available in the fish trade! theyre sold as "sharks" but theyre actually catfish. The most common name is "irridescent shark", they grow to 18 inches in aquarius and are HIGHLY active, requring a tank of at least 400 gallons. They look awesome when grown espically albinos. They usaually sold at 1 or 2 inches....................


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

hastatus said:


> When I was in Vietnam (war), I heard of these catfish. The natives there feared them and some said they ate children.


 i believe they could...


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

yes i think that hell of a big asss fish , indeed i think it could eat up some kids swimming ,prolly spit them out then swallow until the kid drowns n stop moving ,itll swallow it again ..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Silurus Glanis is the largest freshwater fish. 16 feet.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Weight and length are two different things.

Also. WOW. Old thread. But with steady activity over time.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Weight and length are two different things.
> 
> Also. WOW. Old thread. But with steady activity over time.


Very good!!! you completed first grade english!

biggest usually reffers size and not weight.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Weight and length are two different things.
> 
> Also. WOW. Old thread. But with steady activity over time.


Very good!!! you completed first grade english!

biggest usually reffers size and not weight.









[/quote]

Geez Peacock, you just cant help yourself can you? If you look at Mettle's posts he's one of the most intelligent members here. And you make fun of him while you spell refers (a six letter word) wrong.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> Weight and length are two different things.
> 
> Also. WOW. Old thread. But with steady activity over time.


Very good!!! you completed first grade english!

biggest usually reffers size and not weight.









[/quote]

Geez Peacock, you just cant help yourself can you? If you look at Mettle's posts he's one of the most intelligent members here. And you make fun of him while you spell refers (a six letter word) wrong.








[/quote]

I wasnt making fun of him. I was making a point.

And you are correct about my typo.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Weight and length are two different things.
> 
> Also. WOW. Old thread. But with steady activity over time.


Very good!!! you completed first grade english!

biggest usually reffers size and not weight.









[/quote]

Not always.

Longest and tallest refer to size.

Heaviest refers to weight.

Biggest is interchangeable with either. Though admittedly less commonly used in reference to weight. But thanks for being so cool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

kingsnar said:


> Those fish are commomly available in the fish trade! theyre sold as "sharks" but theyre actually catfish. The most common name is "irridescent shark", they grow to 18 inches in aquarius and are HIGHLY active, requring a tank of at least 400 gallons. They look awesome when grown espically albinos. They usaually sold at 1 or 2 inches....................


They arent the same fish!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

those things get huge. In wildboys steve o went in a pond and wrestled one. Damn it was funny!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

seen it before


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

VENOM said:


> those things get huge. In wildboys steve o went in a pond and wrestled one. Damn it was funny!


Yea i saw that. lol. it was freakin huge.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> Overfishing is such a common thing. Management of fisheries really needs to catch up in all parts of the world (the US too), before things get even worse.


yea, i agree. one day, we might not be able to even see these swim in the waters...


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

they haul it out of the water, let it dry out on a tarp in the sun and than are surprised it died? 
and what do they mean they 'negotiated' its release? thats the problem. they have no fishery regulations in 90% of asia. people feel its theyre god given right to haul all they catch back home.
I can see them hauling 60,000 kilo's of fish from the waters every year
because they have no regard for conservation or the environment. alot of people in north america hate seeing asians on the water fishing because they (first generation asians) share in common a blatant disregard for conservation. thats why they get coined with the name 'white bucket brigade' in canadian waters.

that article makes me sick.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome necropost.


----------

